# Girl I like (again)



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep. This Thursday I would like to talk to this girl that I like in one of my classes. Damn, I could have talked to her today but I stayed silent. I had a good oppurtunity too. I don't want to feel this guilt of not taking an oppurtunity again. Next time. I'll do my best. I'll talk to her.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

good luck to you. for me, talking to a girl i like is *the* most challenging thing about SA


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm gonna see her in 30 minutes. Uhh, here goes...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn damn. I was totally mentally prepared to talk to her. But there was no oppurtunity to actually start talking to her. Last Tuesday we were walking nearly side by side down a hallway after class. That would have been a good time to talk to her, but I couldn't say a word then. Next time I guess...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh no. Couldn't talk to her today either. After class she started walking and talking with her group for the group project for that class. I was outnumbered! Perhaps I could have called her out and peeled her away from her group, but I don't know her name! 

This Thursday for sure!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damnit. Same situation as last time. Her damn group was in the way!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm. What are you going to say?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damnit. I could have talked to her today! I showed up a few min before class started and I sat right behind her! I wanted to say hi and then something like, "Ready for another "exciting" lecture?"
From there we could talk about class stuff, and eventually I would ask her what her name is. And then she would probably ask my name. If I were to feel bold I might say something like, "Wow, thats a pretty name. It makes sense in a way. Pretty name, pretty girl." Heh. And I was feeling REALLY bold I could follow that up with, "I wonder if your personality matches your good looks."

Sigh, I had the chance, but I just couldn't tap her shoulder ( I was sitting behind her) and say something. I just kept thinking and thinking about it, and then the moment past. Blah.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's a pretty aggressive strategy (at least in my perspective), so you have a lot of guts if you follow through with that.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> If I were to feel bold I might say something like, "Wow, thats a pretty name. It makes sense in a way. Pretty name, pretty girl." Heh. And I was feeling REALLY bold I could follow that up with, "I wonder if your personality matches your good looks."


ehhh....that sounds really corny to me...not that I'm an expert or anything :stu

good luck to ya either way...I couldn't approach a girl if my life depended on it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't think I'd personally do it since I tend not to make the best first impressions (largely physical appearance based). I grow on people, so I just have to slowly build on people. The downside is that I tend not to be around any particular people long enough before they can get to that point.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I don't actually know what I'm doing haha. Maybe I should try to go a bit slower.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well, as I'm sure you know, you wouldn't really be following a script. I understand you were just kind of playing out a possible scenario. It seems like going slowly is best, but I realize how hard that can be when it's not like you're exposed to someone very much before they're gone from your life.

That was always my problem with making friends from classes. I just couldn't do it very well. 

What I did do was tutor. I tutored this girl from New York in my freshman year, and she always made fun of people for not having her New York accent. Interesting girl, even though I didn't really end up helping her very much. 

Then I tutored this other girl who was... very unconventional, which wasn't a bad thing by any means. I met her outside the campus library one night to study for a test, and she hugged me for a very extended time as soon as she walked up to me, which I was NOT expecting whatsoever (it was a bit awkward, as expected, haha). She was kind of a hippy to some extent, and very nice though at least.

Anyways, it might be best to try to aim for something like this, where you can be around someone for longer than a few minutes, a few times a week.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Right, it would be easier if we were in an inclass group working on something together. That would be easier than having to take this huge initative to say something to her out of nowhere. A group thing would be just enough to show me that I shouldn't be afraid of talking to her. But it's too late for that haha. I have to do it the harder way now. Next time! Ack, I've said "next time" so many times now. 

And I just thought of something. It might not even matter what I say. (well, nearly) If she starts to like me, I could get away with saying nearly anything, even something corny.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well, any action is probably better than no action. Even if she wasn't very receptive, you couldn't blame yourself.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't think too much. Just go for it when it feels natural to do so, and try your best.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

It's not really about what you say, it's how you say it. Cliched, but true. You seem just like me though. I envision the perfect opening and then it just clicking from there. Unforunately, a lot of the time, I can't even say "hi." Too much thinking. If only I could just "do."


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw her again today. By chance she happened to sit right in front of me. I wondered what to say. After dwelling on what I was gonna say, I finally asked her if she had studied for the test we were about to have. She said she hadn't and I replied that I hadn't either. And.. that was it haha. Guess she really wasn't interested in talking with anyone. At least I did spontaneously started talking to someone in class, which is something that I never ever do.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, it's cool. To catch a fish you have to put the hook in the water many times. Many times.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I feel O.K even if I barely talked to her. It was something. An improvment. 

Although, after class I saw her jump on her cell phone right away again. Again. Huh. Who do you call right away after class? Granted I have done that same thing once. But, I wonder if that's her boyfriend? But whatever. I'm just going to assume she is single. I want to try to keep talking to her so that I can get more experience with talking with girls I like.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It might be good to aim for more than one girl. It's the whole "you don't want all your eggs in one basket" deal. Besides, you never know, she could be a complete jerk if you got to know her. 

Go ahead and keep talking to her though if you want. I'd just recommend trying it out with others as well if you keep up this courage.

Good luck!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes I know about not focusing on one girl. I've been through that. :/ Doing that has the real potental to become depressing. I do have my eye on other girls in other classes however.


----------

